# The Undateables



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Tonight on channel 4.. 
a friend of mine is on it. he has tourettes!
should be a good program, get tuned in!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Really looking forward to this show :lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Those programmes annoy the hell out of Me.. Its as if they set up the people with those disability so folk can s****** and laugh at them...

It cant be funny for those suffering with tourettes or facial disfigurements or whatever.....


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Best part of the show was when the dating agency woman arrived, Tourette's chap shouted "fat slag" and when she left shouted "horny"

He seemed like a very likeable bloke, and the girl he dated was cute


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

We thought the guy with Tourettes was really nice, seemed quite a funny stand-up too. 

They didn't show what happened at the end though, has he met anyone yet? 

Hope so.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> Those programmes annoy the hell out of Me.. Its as if they set up the people with those disability so folk can s****** and laugh at them...
> 
> It cant be funny for those suffering with tourettes or facial disfigurements or whatever.....


I see where you're coming from but I laughed my head off...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> Tonight on channel 4..
> a friend of mine is on it. he has tourettes!
> should be a good program, get tuned in!


HI was that the guy that went bowling he got on great with the Girl but had to try so hard to control his Turrets, well done to him if it was he had a great time


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

So far I think the programme has been great and portrays those featured in a really good light.
The Tourettes guy was very likeable, and you can see he was really hindered by the ticks. I did laugh when he called the woman a fat slag too


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I laugh so much at this program, I'm going straight to h£ll...... 

Fair play on them though, and I don't mean to come across as nasty.....


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Those programmes annoy the hell out of Me.. Its as if they set up the people with those disability so folk can s****** and laugh at them...
> 
> It cant be funny for those suffering with tourettes or facial disfigurements or whatever.....


agreed


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I just watched this weeks one , The title of this show is all wrong 

These are beautiful people 

Nothing they do or say has any motive , we could all learn from this


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I can't watch this, exploitation. The actual show makes me sad.


----------

